

Grafana, Open Source Metrics Dashboard - plainOldText
http://grafana.org

======
torkelo
I am the creator and main developer of Grafana. I am currently working full
time on it, so expect lots of polish and new features in the coming months!

------
gmontard
If you're looking for a simple way to install it I made a single line command
installer with ansible: [https://github.com/gmontard/grafana-graphite-statsd-
ansible-...](https://github.com/gmontard/grafana-graphite-statsd-ansible-
vagrant)

------
kiyoto
Grafana nearly doesn't get the attention it deserves. It is a compelling
alternative to Elasticsearch+Kibana if you are less concerned about search and
more concerned about analytic questions supported by Graphite/InfluxDB.

